

Drugs in Portugal: Did Decriminalization Work? - dzlobin
http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1893946,00.html

======
MaysonL
Yes, it did. See the Cato report on the results here:
<http://www.cato.org/pubs/wtpapers/greenwald_whitepaper.pdf>

